# Fenoldopam infusion catheter



## dpumford (Oct 13, 2009)

Hello: When doing a heart cath, our doctors have started doing ie; The Benephit catheter was placed in the renal arteries and fenoldopam infusion was initiated. This is done for targeted renal therapy.

I beleive 37202 would be correct with placement code 34245 but I would like to see if anyone else has ever had experience with this?

Thanks!


----------



## geiser35 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Fenoldopam and the drug supply code*

Hello,
Yes, 36245 would be correct. If you are going into both renal arteries then this would be coded twice along with the 75724. The infusion code would be 37202/75896. I am having difficulty finding the HCPCS code for the Fenolopam (or Corlopam). Do you know what the appropriate code would be for this? Thanks so much. Roseanne


----------

